# z31 swapping transmissions...



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I've already searched around for the answer to this question on a couple sites and was unable to find it. I've got an 86 300zx NA and I'm swapping in a Borg Warner T5 because my original trans. has messed up synchros. The tranny came out of an 86 Turbo. When I removed the old trans the other day I noticed there were 7 bolt holes on each side (right and left) where the crossmember bolts up. I know that on certain trans swaps mounting holes need to be slotted out or new holes need to be tapped for the mounting, but I don't know exactly which trannys require this modification. Anyways, I was just wondering if I get to look forward to slotting out the holes, or if since the trannys are both out of 86 300's, the t5 will mount up to one of these extra holes??? (meaning nissan put all these holes in for either a turbo or NA application) Also, is the t5 really that bad of a tranny considering I'm putting it in a stock NA Z? I know they are the weakest out of the 3, but I dont plan on building this car up....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Both trans came out of the same chassis, and off the same motor, so they should bolt up just fine. I dunno if the driveshaft was different or not, though. The T5 should be useable without trouble in your situation.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Both trans came out of the same chassis, and off the same motor, so they should bolt up just fine. I dunno if the driveshaft was different or not, though. The T5 should be useable without trouble in your situation.


I think the auto mounts differently (and has a different driveshaft), swapping a manual shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Both trans came out of the same chassis, and off the same motor, so they should bolt up just fine. I dunno if the driveshaft was different or not, though. The T5 should be useable without trouble in your situation.




Thanks for your thoughts. Yea, the driveshaft is different. The output shaft on the t5 is a little bigger, but other than that they look identical.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The turbo and NA flywheels are the same, so you can use the same clutch too.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.transmission.shtml


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://www.az-zbum.com/information.transmission.shtml



Thanks, but I've already been to your site MANY times and have read lots of useful information. BTW, thanks for putting in the time and effort to provide people with that info. Your site, this site, z31.com, and redz31.com have helped me out a lot. But it doesn't answer my question.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

since you are going from an 86 and installing a transmission that came in the 86, there should be no bolt hole alignment issues.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

what about a t5 out of a mustang. how hard would that swap be?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

zak187 said:


> what about a t5 out of a mustang. how hard would that swap be?



I'm not 100% but I think you just need the bellhousing. I'm not sure about mounting to the body or the driveshaft...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

zak187 said:


> what about a t5 out of a mustang. how hard would that swap be?


you'll spend more money and time on making it work than you would spend on the right transmission.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

lostmenoggin said:


> I'm not 100% but I think you just need the bellhousing. I'm not sure about mounting to the body or the driveshaft...


I think it has a different input shaft as well.


----------

